# Best Calf Milk Replacer?



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

One of my first calf heifers had a calf, but her milk supply is very little. The Calf is small, thin, and tries to nurse off the other cows. I brought her in, so she can get some extra feed. Should I give him some extra milk?

What is the best milk replacer to use? Should I use whole milk from the grocery store? How much should he be getting? He is still on his mom, and will stay on her, I just don't think he is getting enough. I would love to give him goats milk, but I have no goats in milk. I do have a friend Icould try buying goats milk from?

I'm also thinking of giving him some antibiotics and electrolytes? Like the saying goes if you can catch them then they're pretty sick/weak. 

So what do you think?


----------



## ebigham1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Tractor supply has replacer milk just for calf's. Colostrum is just for the first day or two then regular replacer milk.

Eden Acres Rembert SC


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Make sure the milk replacer is at least 20% protein/20% fat and has no soy. Goats milk would be fine, too, just start him out slowly because it has a higher fat content than cow's milk and could easily cause scours. I don't think I would give him antibiotics or electrolytes unless he is sick or dehydrated. The ease with which you caught him could very well just be weakness and lack of energy due to not enough food.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a huge preference to going the extra mile and buying the best of the best. Whole milk replacer. If he's super skinny start adding eggs to his meals to up the protein. You'll need to start off with feeding him at least 3-4x a day, 1 quart of milk each feeding. Watch those poops. They're your key to success. Plop an egg in while you heat your milk to your desired feeding temp. Old farmers trick. Or if you can, mix 1/2 1/2 goat cow.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I bought the best I could find. Baby is gaining weight and getting stronger. Think he and mom will be going back out to pasture in the next couple days. Baby was eating 1/4 of a bottle per feeding, but now doesn't really take it. Poops are normal too


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

mjs500doo said:


> I have a huge preference to going the extra mile and buying the best of the best. Whole milk replacer.


I agree with you 100%, but it is not possible to buy whole milk replacer around here. It is very difficult to get even the 20% protein/20% fat no soy milk replacer in my area.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> I agree with you 100%, but it is not possible to buy whole milk replacer around here. It is very difficult to get even the 20% protein/20% fat no soy milk replacer in my area.


Really!! Such a shame! What do raisers use?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

About the only replacers available are Purina, Nutrena, and something sold by Bomgaars that I'm not familiar with. When I was doing bottle calves, the Purina was on the low end for protein/fat and way more expensive than everything else. Nutrena contained soy, and the other one wasn't available. I can't even get a good goat milk replacer around here. Fortunately, Goat Rancher had an article about Super Lamb replacer (24% protein and 30% fat), so I changed to that.


----------

